# CRA My Account tax slips



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

CRA's individual account portal (My Account) lets you see tax slips including T5's, under Returns.

It's showing most of mine but there are some banks missing, e.g. Scotia GICs. For others who use this system, are you seeing all of the T5 slips you expect or are you still waiting for some to appear?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

For 2017 I have all T5 but it's still missing a T4 and RRSP contribution slip that I've had since Feb direct from their source. For 2016 they are all there.

I filed on Feb 27 and I don't use that new "download data from CRA" option for this reason. Plus I have to duplicate everything for RQ anyways


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> CRA's individual account portal (My Account) lets you see tax slips including T5's, under Returns.
> 
> It's showing most of mine but there are some banks missing, e.g. Scotia GICs. For others who use this system, are you seeing all of the T5 slips you expect or are you still waiting for some to appear?


I also didn't see all our slips.....curious if there is deadline when all slips should be on CRA auto fill


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Interesting, so you have all the T5 but missing others. On mine, I see all RRSP but am definitely missing some T5.

I wouldn't want to use the import option either. This is past mid March and it's still not possible to do an "automatic" import / auto fill.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Interesting, so you have all the T5 but missing others. On mine, I see all RRSP but am definitely missing some T5.
> 
> I wouldn't want to use the import option either. This is past mid March and it's still not possible to do an "automatic" import / auto fill.


What do you expect from CRA?! They also published 2017 TFSA transactions at the end of February.... 
I use auto-fill only to make sure I didn;t miss anything they have on me


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

You will most likely have them in your hand long before CRA ever gets around to posting them on their site. The only exception is if the issuing company messed up in mailing it to you.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

OptsyEagle said:


> You will most likely have them in your hand long before CRA ever gets around to posting them on their site. The only exception is if the issuing company messed up in mailing it to you.


I don't know whether it is CRA tardiness posting them on to MyAccount, or the financial institutions lagging in sending in the data to CRA. You would think the CRA posting on to MyAccount would be automated by SIN, but we know how great gov't IT systems are. We may never know. 

Some of my tax slips are not yet posted on MyAccount and yet I have already inputed the data into my tax software. It could be another 2 weeks to get final T3 tax slips on ETFs/REITs/trusts, and maybe another whole month for them to get posted to MyAccount.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

Fwiw ... I use Studio Tax with auto fill from CRA. I was missing a few T5s at CRA, e.g., Alterna Bank. I contacted Alterna who replied they'd forwarded the T5 to CRA end of February. Ok, says I, and having the paper copies from e.g Alterna, simply created a T5 through Studio Tax and carried on. The CRA site says my refund will be transferred (our 1st year pension splitting) to my account the 22 March ... too easy ... I hope.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I have no idea what CRA MyAccount is showing for tax slips yet, but I have received them all now either electronically or paper. My T3 for trusts at Scotia iTrade was online late last week and the T3 for trusts at BMO Ivestorline was online today. I will check MyAccount about Mar 31 to see if they also happen to all be there too.


----------

